# Aquí y allí



## bolboreta

Olá,

me gustaría saber cuál es la forma correcta de traducir _aquí_ y _allí_, ¿debo decir _aqui_ e _ali_, o _cá_ e _lá_?

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

bolboreta said:


> Olá,
> 
> me gustaría saber cuál es la forma correcta de traducir _aquí_ y _allí_, ¿debo decir _aqui_ e _ali_, o _cá_ e _lá_?
> 
> Muito obrigada!



Sem conhecer o contexto, eu me arriscaria a "aqui e ali". (português do Brasil).

RT


----------



## Vanda

aqui = cá
Aqui em casa preferimos o vinho.(usamos mais)/ Cá, preferimos o vinho.

ali =lá 
O lugar é ali/lá onde tem uma bicicleta.


----------



## bolboreta

Hola, Ricardo, no me refiero a un contexto en concreto, sino en general. No sé qué diferencia hay entre _aqui_ y _cá_, y _ali_ y _lá_.

Obrigada pela resposta!


----------



## Vanda

Mais aqui.


----------



## bolboreta

Vanda said:


> aqui = cá
> Aqui em casa preferimos o vinho.(usamos mais)/ Cá, preferimos o vinho.
> 
> ali =lá
> O lugar é ali/lá onde tem uma bicicleta.


 
Ah, Vanda, ya me has aclarado la duda!

Muchas gracias a Ricardo y a ti


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> aqui = cá
> Aqui em casa preferimos o vinho.(usamos mais)/ Cá, preferimos o vinho.
> 
> ali =lá
> O lugar é ali/lá onde tem uma bicicleta.



Concordo com a Vanda que aqui seja igual a cá. Sin embargo, creo que en portugués hay una sutil diferencia entre ali y lá. 

Para mi, me parece que ali (alli) está más cerca de quien habla de que lá (allá).
Inclusive, constumamos brincar com uma frase, que  atribuímos aos mineiros, quando escutamos alguém nos dizer: não se preocupe, vamos que é logo ali. Daí, perguntamos, mas é um ali "normal" ou um ali mineiro ? (dando a entender que o ali mineiro é quase um acolá (mais longe um pouquinho do lá).
Vanda, não vá se chatear hein ....


----------



## bolboreta

Ricardo, me ha resultado de gran ayuda lo que me has dicho, muchas gracias.
También quería decirte que me sorprende que en Brasil haya tantos mineros, oigo hablar de ellos muchas veces. ¿Cómo es que hay tantas personas trabajando en las minas? igual ocurre en Asturias, hay muchas de carbón, ¿en Brasil son de carbón o de oro? Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

hahaha, os mineiros dos quais você ouve falar não são os que estão trabalhando nas minas (tem toda uma história atrás do termo), mas, quando você ouve falar de mineiros hoje, está ouvindo sobre as pessoas nativas do meu estado: Minas Gerais.
Ricardo, você acha que eu vou ficar chatear só porque o Rio é logo ali, está muito enganado, sô!  
Bolboreta, a explicação com mais detalhes está no _link _que deixei acima.


----------



## bolboreta

Ahh, son las personas nativas de Minas Gerais!! entonces tú eres minera? gostei!!
Vanda, arriba no veo el link con más detalles, si me lo puedes poner otra vez te lo agradecería. Muito obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Vanda said:


> Mais aqui.


 
Esse. 

Mais um.


----------



## bolboreta

Ah, sí, ese ya lo vi antes. Creí que decías detalles sobre los mineros y Minas Gerais... jajaja


----------



## marcia honda

Como curiosidade: No Brasil se usa "aqui" e "ali".

A "Aqui" estão associados os seguintes pronomes demonstrativos: este / esta / estes / estas

A "Ali" estão associados os seguintes pronomes demonstrativos: aquele / aquela / aqueles / aquelas


----------



## Outsider

Para quê complicar?

aquí = aqui
allí = ali

acá = cá
allá = lá


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

ahhh como me divierto leyendo todo esto aun cuando fue escrito el año pasado!!!!!!! goste da confu¢ao das minas!!!!


----------



## asmborges

Minha sugestão (considerando o espanhol da Espanha):

Aquí = Aqui (perto de mim)
Ahí = Aí (perto de ti)
Allí = Ali (perto de nós) OU Lá (longe de nós)
Allá = Lá (longe de nós)

Exemplo: *Allí* en Brasil usáis mucho la expresión "tudo jóia"
(*Lá* no Brasil vocês usam muito a expressão "tudo jóia")


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gil Rodriguez said:


> ahhh como me divierto leyendo todo esto aun cuando fue escrito el año pasado!!!!!!! goste da confu¢ao das minas!!!!


Año pasado ? esta no entendi. Será que esta inquietud es "out of topic" ?


----------

